# After neuter question



## Nissa M (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi everyone. Pai was neutered last week and seems to be recovering really well - incision site is dry, no redness or swelling. We're about 8 days after surgery now. I do have one question though and I'm probably not going to describe this well but here goes: I noticed today that one side of the scrotum feels like there has been something small left behind inside of it? It is not swollen at all, and it doesn't seem to cause him any discomfort when I palpate, but it feels like... well that one side is not completely empty and the two sides of the scrotum aren't 100% even? I'm wondering if this is something to contact the vet about or if it's just a normal thing. I tried to take a pic but the difference is too subtle to show up in the photo- you'd only know it to feel. Anyone seen this before? Thanks!


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

It takes time for the sac to shrink. Probably took my dog uh 3 weeks. Here's a pic of how his sacs look now.


----------



## GHill762 (Jul 13, 2015)

my dad has his boy neutered and it swelled up larger than when it still had marbles in it, then after a few days it started shrinking, it'll eventually shrivel up pretty small.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster swelled...close to 3 times his intact size (he swelled so badly that he reopened the wound and it took several days before it stopped draining). It then took a good 6-8 weeks for that swelling to completely disappear. During that time there was fluid trapped that his body had to reabsorb. 6 months post op he has a tiny little flap with a whole lot of fur around it (more fur than skin).

*Bus was neutered at 6 years old. We were warned that big, older dogs tend to have a lot more swelling than younger dogs...more room inside for fluid to build up*


----------



## Nissa M (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Having some computer troubles and have tried replying a couple of times without it sticking, so we'll try this again- and apologies if I triple post! Wonder if any of you palpated the scrotal sack after the (external) swelling went down? In Pai's case it seems like there's not much swelling at all, but I do feel something small and kind of dense in one side of the scrotal sack. I wonder whether it could still be internal swelling, like a gland or something. There is no pain and otherwise it looks fine, so suppose I shouldn't worry too much.. ?


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

If you are worried, call your vet. They can look at it or tell you it's normal or not.


----------



## Nissa M (Nov 3, 2014)

Quick update - popped him in to the vet yesterday, all clear. What we felt were the blood vessels/ducts that had been tied and which will eventually be absorbed. So all's well


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Nissa M said:


> Quick update - popped him in to the vet yesterday, all clear. What we felt were the blood vessels/ducts that had been tied and which will eventually be absorbed. So all's well


Glad everything is fine.


----------

